# External screens on an A Class



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Have any owners of A Class vehicles had problems with water ingress through the passenger side door due to the pocket design of the current types of silver screen covers? Or don't you use screens when it's wet?

Both Van Comfort and Silver Screens use this pocket design, but on the Rapido A Class door there is an external door seal plus the door trim that this pocket fits over is not symmetrical. It therefore creases as it passes through the internal door seal and allows water to get through.

Richard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see this recent thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-132081-screen.html+cover


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

RichardD said:


> Have any owners of A Class vehicles had problems with water ingress through the passenger side door due to the pocket design of the current types of silver screen covers? Or don't you use screens when it's wet?
> 
> Both Van Comfort and Silver Screens use this pocket design, but on the Rapido A Class door there is an external door seal plus the door trim that this pocket fits over is not symmetrical. It therefore creases as it passes through the internal door seal and allows water to get through.
> 
> Richard


Yes Richard
When I got my new Exsis, I tried to order external screens from Taylormade. The lady told me she would not supply due to problems with external seals.
I then ordered from VanComfort and when they arrived, it was obvious to me that the pockets over the door would not seal.
Therefore, to cut a long story and problems with the screens, even after returning, I decided to take the van to the factory and get them sorted.
I left the factory with one side going through the sliding window and the other in over the up and down window with a tie to the door handle.
I was not completely happy and have since fitted some small plastic retainers and all is now external and not using the sliding window.
You certainly don't want them over the corner of the door.



















These are the little plastic clips I got from B&Q









I was going to post another thread but Bognormike has beat me to it. My contribution is towards the end,


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Richard, I have just noticed that I did advise you on the other thread, so you were previously aware of the problem and have already seen the photographs.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-132081.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=screen&start=30


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We had water ingress on the top corner of both our cab doors. This was fixed by cutting the corner hole slightly larger with a pair of scissors to prevent the door pocket from creasing where it went over the seal. Both doors now seal great.

Its a van comfort one

Andy


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Garth, I haven't disregarded your solution yet, but wanted to explore other fixes before screwing any fittings into the bodywork which could have a detrimental effect on water sealing and future value.

As the supplier seems unaware of the problem I wanted to know how other Rapido owners have got on. It's the varying thickness of the internal door trim that the pocket has to go over which produces the creasing and produces an ideal water channel.

Like you the problem of any material passing over the outer seal and then under the inner seal is going to have the potential for a leak. It could also have a longer term effect on the actual door seals when the screens aren't fitted.

The guy at Van Comfort suggested fitting some Fiamma plastic gutter section above the door preventing the majority of the water hitting the vulnerable seal. Anyone any experience of this product and once fitted can it be removed easily.

Richard


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Richard, Garth :?:  Grath  
The Guys at Vanconfort certainly were aware as I made them so and I sent photographs to the office.
I can't see any reason to put a strip above as a deflector. Much better to stop the problem properly.
I think a strip across the top would be a bodge!
There is no possibility of ours leaking as the fittings are well sealed and only one screw in each. When the screens are off, they are nearly invisible as translucent.
Ours screens could have been neater, had we not had to alter the ones that we had, which first went over the door and through the sliding window.
If I were you, I would think very carefully about fixings, buy your own and then go to a factory and get them to make the screens to fit where YOU want your fixings and not where they want them. :!:

I also did not feel happy with the other side wrapping around the sliding window. It strained it and I think under the right conditions, could leak!
I decided on the bungee system as I know that studs are prone to pulling out and ripping the material.

Do I take it by the photo, you have already bought them :?: Hope not :!:


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Not sure this helps but....

I bought external screens from Vancomforrt a few years ago.
They were specifically made for my Hymer 655. The fitting required me to fix an aluminium strip above the door on one side and above the window on the other side. Gluing the strip was no problem with Sikaflex and of course following the instructions.
The screens work very well. Keeping out the cold and water.
I should add that they are tied down by elastic cords with pastic clips which hook under the wheel arches and one goes at the end of the aluminium channel.

They are brilliant.
Bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*User use*

I think from this and other threads, it is pretty apparent that we as users know better than the suppliers and in some cases the suppliers don't act on our feedback  
The thing is, we use our vans, these and other products, most of the suppliers just manufacture or sell.

:!:
Just returning to the seal issue. I wonder if the sleeve part which goes over the corner of the door is too tight and not enough material to let it follow the contour of the edge of the door and seal, thus keeping the door further out than it should.
However, I won't be checking ours as I am quite happy with everything external :idea:


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Garth, yes, I already have the screens, that is why I discovered the problem the second night of using them when it rained!

The Supplier has now sent me another set as the first weren't designed to fit a 2010 Rapido, but even with the correct fitting they have still leaked after last nights rain. Not as bad as the previous time as the MH is parked on my drive and the roof sheds its water off the other side of the van and not down the passenger door.

The Supplier has been very good and is still offering me a refund, but what is the alternative?

Richard


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

RichardD said:


> Hi Garth, yes, I already have the screens, that is why I discovered the problem the second night of using them when it rained!
> 
> The Supplier has now sent me another set as the first weren't designed to fit a 2010 Rapido, but even with the correct fitting they have still leaked after last nights rain. Not as bad as the previous time as the MH is parked on my drive and the roof sheds its water off the other side of the van and not down the passenger door.
> 
> ...


Rich
You know the answer, make them completely external. Job done!


----------

